# GRCA CCA - Question



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right forum for this question, but it looked like the best bet.

My question is an offshoot from the "Litter evaluation" thread posted earlier.

I have no intention of ever showing ROcket in conformation, but I would be very curious to see how Rocket stacks up against the breed standard.

Another member suggested the GRCA CCA program for this. So I did a little reading about the program and am intrigued. However, the information on the website says a dog can be disqualified for a "
disqualifying fault under the Breed Standard".

At some point before he was 6 weeks old (when I first saw him) something must have happened to Rocket's tail, as it has a "kink" in it...as if it was broken and healed wrong. Would this be considered a "disqualifying fault under the breed standard"?

I'm guessing so, but maybe someone here can confirm or deny?
If it is, I'll forget about the CCA program and just go on thinking Rocket is the prettiest Golden around , and work towards getting him certified as a therapy dog. If it's not a disqualifying fault, maybe we'll sign up for some CCA events when he's old enough!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

No it would not be a disqualifying fault. 
The DQ faults would be 
Out of the "allowable" height standard
Bad bite 
Temperament issue


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I had a positive experience and learned a lot going through the CCA with Tracer...and highly recommend the program.

The breed standard doesn't specifically address tail kinks...

Tail -- well set on, thick and muscular at the base, following the natural line of the croup. Tail bones extend to, but not below, the point of hock. Carried with merry action, level or with some moderate upward curve; never curled over back nor between legs.


Neither does the CCA score sheet:
http://www.grca.org/pdf/events/cca/CCAEvaluatorScoreSheet.pdf

Im not a judge - but seeing that is is not specifically addressed as a DQ in either....it will likely be noted and scored....but not prohibit Rocket from obtaining the CCA


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Hmm...well, it does cause him to carry his tail over his back a bit (it's a 90 degree bend in his tail...it bends up). But worst case, maybe he would just score low in that category.

I'll have to keep this in mind for when he's a bit older!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Tina - my Jacks has the same tail issue. He has a couple fused bones towards the end of the tail and it causes a slight hook. One of the organizers for the upcoming CCA here in MI told me that she didn't think the tail would cause any issues as far as him getting his CCA. They are not judging him against other dogs, they are specifically judging him against the standard. 

They do have that CCA event every year that I can tell.... like if he's going through any awkward growing phase right now, you don't have to feel like you absolutely need to do it this year.


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Megora said:


> Tina - my Jacks has the same tail issue. He has a couple fused bones towards the end of the tail and it causes a slight hook. One of the organizers for the upcoming CCA here in MI told me that she didn't think the tail would cause any issues as far as him getting his CCA. They are not judging him against other dogs, they are specifically judging him against the standard.
> 
> They do have that CCA event every year that I can tell.... like if he's going through any awkward growing phase right now, you don't have to feel like you absolutely need to do it this year.


I have to wait at least 14 months....CCA guidelines say dogs have to be 18 months old to be evaluated. Rocket is only 4.5 months.

Or do they have a puppy category that I don't know about?

And do I need to do any kind of prep myself as far as handling/knowing what to do "in the ring" (although I know the cca events don't always have an actual "ring" per se. 

I'm thinking he might be JUST old enough next year if they have it at the same time of year each year.


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Tina-Gabby has what people have called a "gay" tail. My husband thought it had been broken at first it drooped but now she carries it high, curled over her back. I love it because it fits her personality. If she were in conformation it would not be good but she is not. 

I did the CCA with her at National. She got passing scores from two of the three judges. The third judge she missed by 1 point. That judge was Marcia Schler, she illustrated the golden standard for the GRCA. She faulted Gabby for having more slope in her croup and a "low" tail set. All the judges were consistent on that. Not one mentioned her curl. 

I think if you can find a CCA in your area go for it. If your dog is old enough, must be at least 18 months old I think. I plan to enter Gabby in our clubs CCA in November. She needs 1 passing score to title. 

Don't worry about the tail. This is horrible but if you don't like it you can break and straighten it. I know someone who said if Gabby were their dog they would do it. I'm not that concerned. Like I said it matches her personality. I think it is more common in field lines than show, but can happen in both. 

Ann


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Conformation Certificate Video

The Club's DVD about the CCA is really helpful if you are not sure what to expect...12.00 well spent...
If you dont have "A Study of the Golden Retriever" aka 'The Blue Book' you will get more out of the CCA if you have read that as well...
A Study of the Golden Retriever


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> Don't worry about the tail. This is horrible but if you don't like it you can break and straighten it. I know someone who said if Gabby were their dog they would do it. I'm not that concerned. Like I said it matches her personality. I think it is more common in field lines than show, but can happen in both.


That's terrible.  Why would it be a big deal if you aren't going to do conformation? 

I like Jacks' tail. We joke to people that he learned how to carry his tail from his big brother. Arthur's "shepherd's hook" tail is just a big longer. 

@Tina - email the Nancy at Marshbanks for more information. She's awesome.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Does anyone know if they have a similar program in Canada? I tried searching for it but all I come up with is stuff that's totally non-dog related!!!


----------



## CStrong73 (Jun 11, 2012)

Megora said:


> That's terrible.  Why would it be a big deal if you aren't going to do conformation?
> 
> I like Jacks' tail. We joke to people that he learned how to carry his tail from his big brother. Arthur's "shepherd's hook" tail is just a big longer.
> 
> @Tina - email the Nancy at Marshbanks for more information. She's awesome.


Yeah...i would never consider breaking his tail to make it straight! Like i said, i think it ads character. 

I will contact nancy when Rocket gets a little older. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I heard there was a "fix" to a gay tail, but no one was brave enough to give me the details. Yes it is awful and even if you are showing in conformation you shouldn't do it, its cheating. It also cheats our breed, I don't think structurally it really is that important, but it is genetic in nature, so if you "fix" some stud dogs, no one knows they might be breeding in gay tails to their line, and inadvertently we have changed the breed to have gay tails and need them broken to look normal. That would not be good! I think gay tails should be down on the list in terms of deducting points in conformation, just to avoid people breaking their dog's tails, and making the problem worse. I don't mind them, not my favorite, but real structural faults are far more important. 

Good luck when you do the CCA, I second Mary with the Blue book idea, I am always looking through it. I also gave my boyfriend a copy and he now enjoys appreciating my shows dogs a bit more too.


----------



## hvgoldens4 (Nov 25, 2009)

CStrong73 said:


> Not sure if this is the right forum for this question, but it looked like the best bet.
> 
> My question is an offshoot from the "Litter evaluation" thread posted earlier.
> 
> ...


 I am an approved evaluator for CCA tests. This is not a fault in our breed standard. As Hank mentioned, we only have 2 and they are height and bite.

There is no reason a dog would fail the CCA with a kink in his tail.

Enter your dog and enjoy the experience. It is a very laid back atmosphere and you do not need to be a good handler or anything like that. The "judges" do need to be able to examine the dogs mouth and to go over the dog so the dog needs to be able to "stand" but by no means, do they need to be trained for conformation.

I've gotten lots of positive feedback about the program and think it is a great learning experience for the people involved.

If you have any questions about the CCA, I would be more than happy to answer them for you.


----------

